# Use 15004 for multiple sites



## bporro (Aug 16, 2011)

Our plastic surgeon will often use the 15004, surgical prep code to prepare sites for appropriate closures from MOHS surgery done by the MOHS surgeon.  Are you suppose to use this code as the sum total (sq cms.) of all sites surgically prepped, say for instance (2) sites (2 Mohs surgery sites done) on body each seperate site location (one on trunk and one on forehead) with less than a total of 100 Sqcm. code as 15004.  Or do you code per individual site with the modifier 76 as a repeat procedure or each site?


----------

